# kamanchii thread update



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 23, 2012)

hes been really good and is the chillest lizard ive ever met lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 23, 2012)

looking good! that top picture really shows how big hes gotten. nice work.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 23, 2012)

thank u hes gotten huge lol finally


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 23, 2012)

I love seeing such good looking tegus in Boston! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 23, 2012)

I really like his white and red coloration, it's very unique. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanx everyone @tommyboy yea it gets pretty cold down here but central heating helps lol. @compnerd7 his colors are what made me pick him out when he was a hatchling there were acouple choices i had and most of the gus were a real dark red but he was a very light peach color so i scooped him real quick.


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 24, 2012)

He is a great looking red! What part of Boston are you in?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 24, 2012)

i used to live in cambridge but i moved to a town like 20 mins away called billerica 

were do u live around here?


----------



## Lynda (Feb 25, 2012)

j.sawyer48 said:


> i used to live in cambridge but i moved to a town like 20 mins away called billerica
> 
> were do u live around here?



Beautiful Red...and not far from us - I'm just over the border in Hollis -


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have family up that way it's literally like 15 maybe 20 mins away from me very cool. Were do you go for all ur gu supplies and wat not?


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 25, 2012)

Aww, I love it when they poke their little heads up through the mulch, lol.


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 25, 2012)

I am south of Boston in Rockland. There are a few small pet stores around here that i get the basics from, but i rely mostly on the reptile expos in NH to stock up on feeders and supplies.


----------



## Lynda (Feb 25, 2012)

j.sawyer48 said:


> I have family up that way it's literally like 15 maybe 20 mins away from me very cool. Were do you go for all ur gu supplies and wat not?


I order my cyprus mulch for the Farmer's Exchange in Nashua, any bulbs I get at petsmart, and I order any meters online. There used to be a great lizard pet store, but it has closed.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 25, 2012)

i always go to n.e.r.d aka zoo creatures in plaistow thats my maine spot


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 25, 2012)

The owner of NERD is actually from Billerica. Kevin (the owner) used to sell reptiles out of his house in the Want Ads before he got big.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 26, 2012)

yea i herd about that lol thats crazy and now they got that bigg store. i actually took kamanchii today to n.e.r.d to get him probed and he is actually a she lol


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 26, 2012)

Haha! SHE is still beautiful! Maybe her new name could be Kamanchia? Lol. Did they charge you to probe her?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 26, 2012)

coconut fiber afros


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 26, 2012)

yea 5 bux to probe her and i just might name her kamanchia lol


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 27, 2012)

what should I rename her now that I know she is actually a she lol I'm havin trouble anyone wanna help me out?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 27, 2012)

_What is it named after?__Here's a couple I found from Indian names. In bold are the ones I really like and just might fit her 

*Almika* means She of the Sun
Donoma, sight of the sun 
Intina, Sun eye
Ixkin, she of the sun also plus a Shaman and character in a few games.
*Misae*, White Sun, it goes with her colors.
*Sanuye *means Red cloud at sundown _


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 27, 2012)

how would you pronoun

how would you pronounce the last 2 names lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 27, 2012)

_Misae (mee-sah-EH) (mih-sah-eh) also japanese for beautiful sand painting

Sanuye (sa-nu-ye) (san-uye) (sah-noo-yeh) different ways from google. 

you can hear one of the ways on this link but it sounds more like how the actor Sanna Lathan pronounces her name.

http://www.babynamespedia.com/meaning/Sanuye_


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think I'm gunna go with almika


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 28, 2012)

i found acouple i like but i want u guys to let me know which one u think is better. 

Idalia
naveen
bellissa


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 28, 2012)

im gunna go with almika


----------

